# Thoughts on knife design?



## Durge (Nov 28, 2019)

Here I have a knife design that I've drafted, and plan to have created by a maker next year. It draws inspiration from some of my favorites. There's a bit of a flaw on the edge nearer the tip in the image due to antialiasing, but the SVG file is more perfect. What are your thoughts? It's roughly 11 inches from heel to tip, 2 to 2.5 from spine to heel.


----------



## slickmamba (Nov 28, 2019)

If the total height at heel is 2-2.5 inch that finger notch looks to be less than 0.5”. You sure that’s enough room?


----------



## Kippington (Nov 28, 2019)

The tang might be only an afterthought in your image, but it needs to be longer and wider. If the maker copies it directly, you're asking for trouble.

The shape of your knife will most likely end up with a tip heavy balance. Is that good for you?


slickmamba said:


> If the total height at heel is 2-2.5 inch that finger notch looks to be less than 0.5”. You sure that’s enough room?


I agree with this. I've never liked those choil shapes though, so maybe it's fine.


----------



## Oui Chef (Nov 28, 2019)

I like it. Looks like a K tip HD2 imo.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 28, 2019)

Should be great for push-cutting. When using for 'guillotine and glide' though, expect the tip to get damaged.


----------



## Durge (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you all for the advice. I've made some small changes here and there. I suppose I would have to test the knife to better understand what issue it would have with regards to the tip. I've made the tip a little more of a gradual curve, while also maintaining the flat spot on the belly of the blade. Here's a faux product shot that I whipped up too.

Edit: I kind of see what was meant by the rock chop. The already angled orientation of the blade, combined with its height don't lend themselves to much clearance for rock chopping with regards to how high the blade can be lifted from the board. The fairly shallow K-tip would dig into the board, as opposed to a steeper tip being able to 'roll' across the board. I'll have to think about how much the rocking motion means to me as opposed to simply push cutting.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 28, 2019)

Even a continuous arc can be flat enough, as I noticed when changing from a Sab to a Misono Dragon, which has no real flat spot.


----------

